

The Last of the Mountain Men - MrJagil
http://www.si.com/vault/1966/10/03/610646/the-last-of-the-mountain-men

======
MrJagil
Apparently you can't reply to old comments, which means you can't get their
URL without a pretty arduous search through the Algolia engine. Anyway,
sourced from here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5135290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5135290)

